# Pregnacare - how long do you take them for



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi just wondering how long u take pregnacare for 3 months of pregnancy or full 9 months.


Also got to reduce progynova by 2 mg tomorrow 5 week pregnant donor eggs just scared that I may bleed clinic have assured me that ok but just want to be sure what does this do please


Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You only need the folic acid to 3 months to ensure the baby's neural tube is fully formed to reduce the risk of spina bifida and anencephaly.
However, the pregnancare is a good all round multivitamin and mineral and can help to maintain iron stores and vitamin D etc and prepare you for breast feeding. There is pregnancare plus with omega 3 which helps with brain and eye development supposedly.

As for oestrogen withdrawal - you must be guided by your clinic protocol. If the prescriber is telling you to reduce the dose then you have to discuss your worries with them. The fetus will be making HCG itself which helps to maintain the pregnancy and it is a balance between maintenance of the pregnancy and exposing the fetus to hormones from outside. By a certain point though the fetus will be making lots of hormones itself to maintain the pregnancy.


----------

